# Ammyy admin scam



## laurakat73 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey guys,
i recieved a call form "microsoft" claiming they had recieved a number of error reports from my computer which caused it to run slowly etc and they were going to caught.. me being super gulible believed them as my computer had been playing up over the last few days. Though i was not 100% sure so i googled ammyy and it came up legit.. after i would learn i should of googled ammyy scam.. 

well now i have the problem, they have installed software on my computer and i cannot get rid of it. Ive tried removing permissions, and it is not coming up in the programs list so i cannot unistall it. It keeps disabling my virus software so i am super nervous

could anyone tell me how i can remove this thing

Thanks !


----------



## laurakat73 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey so ive run combofix and used sophos, and i think i have got rid of it ..
any suggestions on how i can tell its gone for sure?


----------

